# Can't download anything on CM9 TP



## petrieslastword (Apr 12, 2012)

I installed CM9 on both my gf and my TP following the exact same procedure. Mine is working perfectly, however hers is unable to download anything. When I go to the market, it gives the prompt to update to Play, but doesn't actually update. Apps can't be downloaded, and anything from the internet just hangs without starting any downloads. Does anyone have any idea what the issue might be? Essentially 2 TP with no noticable differences, but one of them can't download anything.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Just downloads, or does this affect any/all Internet website access at the browser? Does wi-fi appear to be OK? Is the router using channel 6?


----------



## petrieslastword (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm able to browse the internet without issue. This only effects downloads. Wifi has no problems.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

settings>apps>all
delete data for the market (or play store which ever it shows up as) and for "download manager"

and see if that works. if not i am at a loss and maybe a fresh CM9 install would help out.


----------



## petrieslastword (Apr 12, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> settings>apps>all
> delete data for the market (or play store which ever it shows up as) and for "download manager"
> 
> and see if that works. if not i am at a loss and maybe a fresh CM9 install would help out.


I did a fresh install of a build that wasn't the nightly. No idea why the nighly worked on mine and not hers, but it fixed the issue so.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

petrieslastword said:


> I did a fresh install of a build that wasn't the nightly. No idea why the nighly worked on mine and not hers, but it fixed the issue so.


What build did you use? What gapps did you install on your's and her's? For that matter, what nightly did you use? If you want, do a nandroid backup on hers and flash the same or the newest official nightly. Make sure you also flash the 0317 gapps. If things go South, just restore the backup.


----------



## dogmanky (Nov 30, 2011)

silly question but did you check the box under security to allow unknown apps to install?


----------

